

High-speed camera tracks light at 100B fps - billioncents
http://www.engadget.com/2014/12/04/high-speed-camera-tracks-light-at-100-billion-fps/?ncid=rss_truncated

======
nemasu
Thought it was too good to be true, from a comment: "This camera only track
processes that take place in the gas when through it passes laser pulse. These
processes are much slower than the speed at which light moves.".

~~~
brfox
That seems like an important fact which should have been in the main story!
Thanks for pulling it out.

------
prawn
Original HN discussion (32 comments) when the Nature link was submitted:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8700239](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8700239)

------
rancur
how does it reflect light at such a high speed?!?!?!????questionmark

